

Nginx gains support for WebSockets - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/nginx-gains-support-for-websockets/

======
epoberezkin
I created live feed for our site using socket.io just today and was thinking
whether to use it without WebSockets or install another proxy in front of
nginx. So this 1.3.13 release is quite a surprising coincidence. Now I'm
thinking how "stable" is the "development" release. Will wait a few days to
let it get discovered :)

